# Pigeon with broken leg



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi all,
I just found this BEAUTIFUL pigeon with broken legs, I am still not sure if both are broken or just one. I've been seeing her with the ferals for a few months and today I found her on the ground eating. I think she can fly because she has a lot of strength on her wings but she can't stand up, she drags her body with her wings.

I was wondering if anyone can tell me how to fix her legs or point me out to a video that shows how to do it. The fracture appears to be where the little cut is on the picture. She is eating well and does not look or act sick.

thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

JennyM, thank you for helping the poor lovely bird! Hope someone with expertise will answer soon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh that looks terrible. The bone may be shattered on that ankle, as it almost looks that way in the first pic of it. The other foot and ankle are bruised and swollen also. Could also be broken. But the open wound with the fracture can get infected. This poor thing really needs a vet, otherwise, she may not be able to walk again. Those landings must be very painful for her. She may have hit wires or something. She also needs pain meds and antibiotics.
If not broken and only injured, it could heal, but if broken there, that would be hard.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

the cut part looks only on the skin, I cannot see any bone coming out. So I cannot fix this myself? vets are so expensive here :/


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh the poor little babe and you're right she is very beautiful. Glad you have her and hope she can be fixed. It's so sad to see the things some pigeons have to cope with in the wild, makes me think our pets aren't so hard done by for not having their freedom. Really hope this little girl can be helped, she's just adorable.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Don't know if this is something you can fix. I know vets are really expensive. Am hoping someone here has expertise with foot and ankle sprains and breaks. Agree with FredaH that the poor thing probably needs antibiotics and pain meds. Our vet usually gives meloxicam for pain and inflammation. Don't know if an X-ray is needed or whether some kind of foot wrap is needed. Is there anyone near Los Angeles from PT who might be able to help out?


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

FredaH said:


> Oh the poor little babe and you're right she is very beautiful. Glad you have her and hope she can be fixed. It's so sad to see the things some pigeons have to cope with in the wild, makes me think our pets aren't so hard done by for not having their freedom. Really hope this little girl can be helped, she's just adorable.


yes, she's gorgeous! I first saw her a few months ago and I fell in love, I wanted to kidnap her LOL but I don't have room for more  And yes, our pets might not have freedom but they are safe! they have it really bad out in the wild!  and not a lot of people are willing to help them.

Here's a couple of pictures of this bird when I first saw her in August


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

cwebster said:


> Don't know if this is something you can fix. I know vets are really expensive. Am hoping someone here has expertise with foot and ankle sprains and breaks. Agree with FredaH that the poor thing probably needs antibiotics and pain meds. Our vet usually gives meloxicam for pain and inflammation. Don't know if an X-ray is needed or whether some kind of foot wrap is needed. Is there anyone near Los Angeles from PT who might be able to help out?


Thank you cwebster, I just contacted a rescuer that is from PT and she offered to help the birdie! so in a about an hour Im going to drive up to her house and drop the bird with her! She is very nice so I know the bird will be in good hands  she also told me that when the bird is ready to be released I can release her back in the area where I found her!!

I just wish I could learn how to help these birds myself so I wouldn't have to put other people to do it, because Im sure they are already full with the birds they find!


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

She is resting in a blanket right now, and it looks like she in enjoying it! she ate a lot and had some water too.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear you found someone to help. If she is not releasable due to her injuries maybe you can adopt her? That is how we got our first bird, an injured feral, Phoebe. She was our dearest love. If you adopt your friend it looks like she could enjoy a life of luxury.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

I would LOVE to adopt her, she is gorgeous! but I already have 2 pigeons, both rescued from the street! one is a feral, the other a racer that can't fly anymore. And I live in a tiny apartment so I cannot have any more


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We started with one and now we have six. Six don't take up much more room or eat much more than one or two.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's great Jenny. Where are you bringing her? She's sure lucky that you found her.
Such a beautiful little thing. Thanks for being there for her.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That is a gorgeous pigeon! They always seem to end up in the right hands. Why don't you assist the lady with the fixing of the legs, that way you will learn something new. There's also a lot of informative video's on youtube, but will be better if you are there when the problem get's solved. Maybe you can bring her home after treatment, to recover at your place and then release her when she's ready to go. That way she will recognize you once she's back out again.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you everyone, I brought the pigeon to Lindsay. She rehabs pigeons and she's from this forum! she is really nice too! As soon as I dropped off the birdie she sent me an update, telling me the bird was ready for the night with pain medication. Here's the pic she sent, look how comfy that bird is! Will keep you guys updated!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Did she say if the bone is broken? What about the other leg?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please keep us posted on her progress. Lucky lovely bird!


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm the one that has this little bird. Yes, both legs are defiantly broken, unfortunately in a few places. Her crop is also very swollen and shes underweight. Not sure if trich or trauma so shes getting the full work up, antibiotics and is on plenty of metacam. 
Her droppings are, in my experience indicative to the "paralysis droppings" so that worries me, but she could just be holding them in longer as she can't get up and move, so I am hopeful.
She seems to be some small roller breed, atleast a mutt of some sort, so not sure if release would be the best idea regardless of how recovery goes. 
But she is in good spirits. Happily stays in her "towel doughnut" So hopefully those poor little shattered legs will walk again in the future.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

And Jenny, I'd love to teach you all I know ^_^
Just ask! come by and learn on the birds I have here. There is never a shortage of cases


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hi GimpieLover. I'm so glad it's you who has her. Thank you. I think this one will be a challenge.
She's in good hands. Let us know how it goes. Do you think maybe she hit a wire?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

It's always possible. No signs of any predator attack. It's like she just landed on the ground without her wings and crumpled her landing gear. Maybe something could have dazed her and she fell. Always hard to guess. They have such rough lives out there. The crop doesn't seem to be ruptured, but it defiantly isn't happy. 
I'm guessing she has more fractures up in her pelvic region. Her leg movement is pretty minimal, but she is able to keep them underneath her, so that is a good sign. Most paralysis in my experience only have enough movement to push off and the legs stay dragging behind. Haven't found any bruising along the spine either. 
There are no clean breaks in the legs so the healing bone will be fragment- chunky. no way around that one. 
It will be a long recovery, but I think she might do ok. Time will tell on this one.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update. As I said, she is in good hands now.
Thanks Jenny for getting her where she is. You did good.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh goodness I'm so pleased that this little darling is getting such good care, between the two of you you have been amazing. I always think of these kind of cases as if it were my own birds, I know they are all as lovely and as precious and it saddens me to think of them out in the big wide world all alone and in such a terrible condition. It's so heartwarming to see how so many others love pigeons and will help them - you two are fabulous and that little girl is so lucky to have fallen into such caring hands. Thank you so much for all you do for our beautiful babes.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am so sad to hear the poor bird has such problems but so glad too you have her, GimpieLover. Please keep.us posted on her progress.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

This pij is doing well. crop is good, legs are still sore, but she is starting to walk. She should make a full recovery


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

So glad to hear she is doing well. Thank you for helping her!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh my! That's wonderful news. Thank you so much for your care. God Bless!


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Up n walking


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What a beautiful little thing. What did you do?
Wonderful update!


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

leg bracers on each. She was a pretty easy fix actually.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You're great! Thank you for all you do.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Wonderful to see the happy bird! Thank you.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Beautiful little bird! I'm so happy to know she is up and walking again! Thank you so much Lindsay for taking really good care of her and for helping her walk! I know I couldn't have done that, so I am very grateful that you helped her. Thank you Lindsay!


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh she's a real beauty and looks super. What a great achievement and so happy for this little one. Very well done for all your care and commitment - fabulous update.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi everyone, I haven't been here for awhile but just wanted to do a little update on this bird! 

I named her Bella (because she is just too beautiful) and thanks to Lindsay (GimpieLover) she fully recovered! she walks and flies perfectly! I didn't want to send her back to the street where I found her, so I put her up for adoption instead. She got adopted by a very nice family on January 1st and she will be living in an outdoor aviary with 6 other rescued birds. She settled in quickly, because just a few days later she married a very handsome fantail named Ruffles! 

It was really hard for me to give her away as I loved her soooo much! I loved her since the fist time I saw her eating with the ferals, but because I live in a very small apartment I decided that it was best for her to go to a better home. But I miss her every single day. 

Thank you everyone for all the help and suggestions, especially to Lindsay who gave Bella a second chance!

Here's a couple of pictures of her, including one with her handsome husband!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

So glad things worked out well for her. They are quite a handsome couple.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thank you Gimpielover! And thanks for getting her there, Jenny. Adorable couple and great pics! Lucky bird. Got herself a good looking guy too.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

So glad to hear Bella is doing so well! JennyM and GimpieLover, you really did a great job.


----------

